
Ask HN: What bookmarking service do you use? - carlsednaoui
Hi HN,<p>I&#x27;d love to get your input on bookmarking services. I&#x27;ve been using Kippt (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;kippt.com&#x2F;) for over a year but, as the service has evolved, it&#x27;s becoming slower and clunkier.<p>Here&#x27;s what I&#x27;m looking for:<p>- Quick way to bookmark<p>- Ability to tag pages<p>- Easy way to search by tag or page title<p>- Nice to have: full text search based on the page&#x27;s content<p>A couple options out there that I haven&#x27;t tried (let me know if you have):<p>- http:&#x2F;&#x2F;pinboard.in&#x2F;<p>- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gimmebar.com&#x2F;<p>Looking forward to your thoughts &#x2F; recommendations!
======
karanbhangui
I'm a fan of Kifi: [https://www.kifi.com/](https://www.kifi.com/)

The chrome extension is very handy to bookmark websites and even parts of the
page, message/email pages to other people, and add tags, all in the same UI.

~~~
eishaysmith
and i understand they have mobile apps as well

------
rubiquity
I use a Trello board that I add links to. I tag them and sometimes add a
little description so I know why I want to get back to it. Oh, and I also use
my web browser.

------
lazard
I created my own:
[https://github.com/davidlazar/jotmuch](https://github.com/davidlazar/jotmuch)

~~~
stevekemp
Command line? Nice.

I use a git repository to host a flat-file with some javascript magic for
browsing:

[https://github.com/skx/bookmarks.public](https://github.com/skx/bookmarks.public)

------
sjs382
Pocket for content that I'm going to read later that day, or later that week.
Evernote for everything else.

------
runjake
Pinboard and Evernote, formerly Delicious. Pinboard is still the current
hotness, as far as I know.

------
ohashi
Delicious still.

------
kinj28
Try teamgum.com

